# Found Myself A Great Way To Lose Weight



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good for you-love your attitude! Happy spinning!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Enjoy that!! Its pretty awesome to get paid to work out 3 hours a day! I wish I had guts like you. It's practically a sin I don't walk or ride my bike to work because its right up the road but I HATE being stared at!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

You go girl! 

We have a business in our town that has someone dressed as the statue of liberty dancing around. I think it takes a certain personality to be able to do that job. Glad your enjoying it!


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

We have the Liberty Tax spinners. The one thing I hate about the entire job is that the outfit I wear is made of silky/spandexy stuff. It's essentially a pillow case with arm and head holes. I can't imagine why they couldn't use something that breathes like cotton. The Liberty outfit is worse as it looks like it's made of some sort of velvet.

I suppose it does take a certain personality. I don't like being looked at much myself, but the thing that keeps me going is "$8 an hour towards my horse. $8 an hour towards my horse." I guess I figure if I look like a complete goofball dancing around (which I'm terrible at by the way), then I can always say that's what I was aiming for.

I also figure that the job is easier than most as long as you can physically handle it. I get to spend a lot of time watching the dry lightening out here in Colorado (which is sucky for those affected by it). I also found a good excuse to buy $300 Kangoo Shoes, which are similar to TrampIt! Shoes. They are essentially shoes with springs on them. They will supposedly help with the workout, plus it will make dancing easier. Sign spinning will also give me an excuse to buy stilts and a unicycle too.... Lol

Slidestop, I'd give it a try as it could help you get more comfortable with being stared at. Sometimes you get people being mean or just glaring at you, but most people laugh and wave and tell you "way to go". They far outnumber the mean people and as long as you look like you're enjoying yourself, they'll think you're doing a great job.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I Love It!


----------



## kmach (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not a very good dancer. People would certainly laugh. Good for you though, Calisphere! I think that's awesome! Wish I had your confidence!


----------



## Calisphere (Mar 25, 2013)

Trust me, I have had low confidence most my life. I'm one of those people who will look everywhere but at the person talking to me. I can't stand eye contact. Never have.

Sadly I only got to work two hours today because there's some nasty lightening moving in. I watched a few bolts strike right after another several times. Once it got about ten miles away, I called quits. I'm betting some of it started more fires here in Colorado.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Great idea!
What has been helping me is using the push mover.
I have a huge yard and area around the barn that needs mowing constantly this time of year and it is _soooo_ not flat... plus I'm really short so pushing a mower is difficult for me.
Anyway. I vowed to use the riding mover less and do more push mowing this year. In order to keep up with all the grass, I need to mow for at least an hour, three or four days a week. And when I am done I'm soaked in sweat! (ewww)
I don't have time to work out, but have to mow anyway... so might as well make it count.


----------

